# Considering Klipsch for Home Theater



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

> lol... Oh yeah... it is plenty loud. This is why I say that I have push those speakers pretty hard to break them up... and that is louder than I would ever listen to them on a regular basis. I do sometimes wonder if they may be stressed a tad on some of the super loud dynamic scenes and I just don't notice it because it is so brief.


The above quote from another thread got the response from Jeff in the next post below, and it ended up taking another thread off topic, although we had answered the OP questions and concerns pretty well.

So if you read on down, you will see that I am actually considering getting rid of my MartinLogan speakers in favor of a 5.0 Klipsch setup... particularly the RF-7 ll for the mains, the RC-64 ll for the center and either the RF-62 ll or RF-82 ll for surrounds. The only thing I don't like about the Klipsch is the vinyl woodgrain wrap type finish. After seeing one of the RF-62 ll speakers damaged in shipping, I could tell it was cheap. I am not sure about the black RF-7 ll finish, maybe it is better.

I also mentioned below that my biggest concern is how big the sound will be. The Prodigy's are so big and tall... they really help created a huge movie soundstage that makes for a seriously nice immersion into the movie. This is something I have not enjoyed with other dynamic speakers, yet listening to the RF-62 ll model in the $1,000 speakers evaluation event, made be believe they would do pretty well for home theater... and hopefully the RF-7 ll would be even mo betta!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Sounds like someone is going back to outboard amplification. You've already began the thought process of doubt. By doubt I mean should I have kept those amps and am I going to harm my speakers if I turn them up too loud.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Help me understand this.... Denon misleading power ratings*

NOPE! I may finally change out my speakers to more efficient speakers... since they are only for HT now and I have separate two-channel speakers.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Didn't see that response coming. If I had a dedicated room as you do I would give a listen to JTR Noesis 212's. They are amazing and quite a bargain IMO.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Help me understand this.... Denon misleading power ratings*

Those would be way over my budget. Probably Klipsch! I really liked those in the $1,000 speaker eval and the RF7, RC64 and RF62/82 package would only be about $3,500 in black.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Sonnie said:


> Those would be way over my budget. Probably Klipsch! I really liked those in the $1,000 speaker eval and the RF7, RC64 and RF62/82 package would only be about $3,500 in black.


That would also be an amazing setup. A notch above my Klipsch setup but they really do excel with HT. Plus they meet your desire for being efficient. I think you would be more than pleased.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Help me understand this.... Denon misleading power ratings*



Sonnie said:


> Those would be way over my budget. Probably Klipsch! I really liked those in the $1,000 speaker eval and the RF7, RC64 and RF62/82 package would only be about $3,500 in black.


Wow Sonnie, Klipsch! That's saying a lot given what you have owned and tested. Going from really inefficient speakers to very efficient that will be a big change.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Help me understand this.... Denon misleading power ratings*

The question would be can they give me that BIG movie soundstage that I get now with the ML's? I would have to try them out to make sure.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I miss my Rc-64, it's been out of use for about 3 months now. We got a new display and a guy was supposed to build me a stand for the tv to go over the speaker but he's been to busy. It's a great center channel IMHO.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Sonnie said:


> The question would be can they give me that BIG movie soundstage that I get now with the ML's? I would have to try them out to make sure.


I think (know) you would be impressed with just how big they're going to sound.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Help me understand this.... Denon misleading power ratings*

Interesting that you would go for the Klipsch, Sonnie. I just wrote in another thread that I thought they would be a great choice for HT. The efficiency, lack of sensitivity to placement, and sound very close to the top of the group makes them the obvious choice for that application in my opinion.


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

And I was the one who you posted a response to in the other thread. I can't wait to hear my all Klipsch Reference series system. Going with three RF-62 II's for my LCR behind an AT screen, RB-41 II's for front heights and RS-42 II's for side surrounds high on the side walls. I'll have under $2k in speakers which for the efficiency, sound dispersion and quality, I don't think I could beat them for the price. I'm using a Tuba HT for sub duties and may build a second one to smooth out the response.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think you are going to be impressed and I look forward to your impressions!


----------



## wssmith (Aug 24, 2013)

So are you all suggesting that Klipsch would make better home theater speakers than a set of Arx speakers? Are Arx better suited for music based on your experience with them. I ask because I plan on getting a set of 5 speakers which will be primarily used for home theater. Maybe I should add Klipsch to the list of brands I want to listen to. I think I can hear those at Best Buy, although they only have the Icon line. Not sure how much difference there is between their other lines.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

What I would like to see happen is Arx come out with a larger version of the A5, which has been rumored... and design a larger center channel than what they have now, which is one of the reasons I have been reluctant to go all Arx. I would then use my A5's as the surrounds, and pull the larger version of the A5 out from the wall when listening two-channel. Actually, I might even leave them out all the time if I am the only one in the room. I would definitely save money over the Klipsch and know for a fact I would have a fine system.

I think I have decided against Klipsch, not because they are not worthy of a test trial, I am sure they are. I am disappointed that they have consistently turned us away for reviews. We asked them on several occasions for subs and were never able to get them to send us any. I have asked on one occasion for a pair of 62's (the $1,000 evaluation event) and ended up having to buy them myself (which I will not do again). I again asked them for a 5.0 system with the RF-7's and RC-64 center and either 62's or 82's for surrounds, but they refused. So I just really don't care to give them any type of support, as they apparently don't need it.


----------



## wssmith (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Fairly new to home theater and related equipment so just making sure I have all angles covered before making a purchase.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Sonnie,

Can you try plugging the port & moving them closer to the wall (like where your ML's are) and see if there is a significant difference in the soundstage & smoothness (with a movie, not music). I think they would play louder than you might expect when crossed over for HT, just not sure how full they would sound. May not be a fair eval without the ARX center running with them. It would be interesting to see what you think.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... I can definitely try that and see what happens.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Sonnie, my interest is mainly how that plug is going to affect the speakers preformance coupled with moving out of the sweet spot.

Quote from Jon's web page:



> The port comes loaded with a removable charcoalester foam plug that if used with the speaker in a main-channel arrangement, converts the system to acoustic suspension *and may aid *the A5's AVR or processor crossover integration to the system's .1 channel active subwoofer. The convertible nature of the A5's bass system gives the speaker added flexibility for numerous setup option


It's that little word "may" that has me wondering...........Thanks again.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Sonnie said:


> I also mentioned below that my biggest concern is how big the sound will be.


Go with Klipsch Heritage (K'horns) and you will have a very large sound field.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

So what are you going to get Sonnie?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am not sure right now... still pondering over it.


----------



## arkiedan (Oct 20, 2013)

Sonnie, I'd be interested in hearing how you'd feel about the ARX A5s in your home theater. I'm assuming you bought them as secondary "music" speakers they obviously don't fit into your plans for theater speakers.

My theater (???) is obviously smaller than yours, at around 22' long X 14' wide X 10' high. Since I'm thinking of replacing my Ascend Sierras with some quality but economy floorstanders, do you think those Arx A5s would fill my room at reference levels?

By the way, I've been anguishing over those Martin Logans you've got listed. I'll undoubtedly fret over them until they're gone.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That is really a good question. Perhaps after the rush of speakers in my HT room right now... after we get them cleared out, I can take a few minutes to plug them in up front and see how well they do. Although I won't have a matching center. 

I am somewhat surprised that someone hasn't snatched up those ML's already. They are getting harder and harder to find. Previous to our show there were 3-4 on Audiogon... none now... well... until I posted mine on there yesterday.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sonnie, I picked up a pair of La Scalas for $500... I will be finishing them in matt black. If you could find a deal like this I think you would be doing good. I will look for another La Scala for the center and finish off a 11.1 setup with Heresy's (I needed something that could keep up with the Triax). Luckily my Paradigms are worth more than I can get the Heresy speakers for.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

500 bucks... the must not have known what the had. That's crazy.

Ehhh... I really have a sour attitude about Klipsch now and doubt I will ever consider them for anything.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Agreed, they were pretty responsive about 15 years ago, but since have made the move to mass producing speakers with new lines all the time. I lost track of all of them & what was different about each.
A pair of LaScala's for music would no doubt be great (for $500, wow!), but the new price is out of line compared to what is currently available. And that's before you factor in customer service.

ellisr63 wrote:



> I will be finishing them in matt black.


Is the wood messed up? I would think either a natural oak or light Mahogany woud really set them off.


----------

